# Canon 7d to Ipad 2 - shooting tethered



## raffael3d (Mar 2, 2011)

I would like to shoot tethered from a canon 7d to an ipad or ipad 2, can that be done?
it does NOT have to be wireless. it could be via  a cable

could that be done?

thanks


----------



## reedshots (Mar 2, 2011)

if you load LR 3 or the canon software on the Ipad and it has a USB port - should work..


----------



## table1349 (Mar 2, 2011)

Jesse Rosten &#8211; Wireless DSLR Tethering to iPad
Tethered Shooting To A Wireless iPad &#8211; Very Cool!!!!! « Brent Pearson&#8217;s Photo Journey


----------



## table1349 (Mar 2, 2011)

reedshots said:


> if you load LR 3 or the canon software on the Ipad and it has a USB port - should work..


 
Just curious, where to you get a version of LR3 or Canon software that is iPad compatible and which iPad has a USB port???


----------



## raffael3d (Mar 2, 2011)

thanks. I do NOT want to have an additional laptopl. If I have a laptop in the play i dont need an ipad

I want to go straight from the 7d to the ipad! it does NOT have to be wireless, cable is fine. but that seems not possible still


----------



## reedshots (Mar 2, 2011)

gryphonslair99 said:


> reedshots said:
> 
> 
> > if you load LR 3 or the canon software on the Ipad and it has a USB port - should work..
> ...


 
don't know! I don't have an Ipad (you can't down load software on a Ipad?) I guess wireless and just send the image file. do they have RAW capable aps?


----------



## user3977 (Mar 3, 2011)

the refresh on the ipad should be able to run canon raw files or from what i have read it does. there is an adaptor that you can hook up to it and just transfer from the camera straight to it. on the 11th the new ipad2 comes out and a couple days latter i will be able to give you a definitive answer as i promised the wife i would get her one when the new one comes out.

about 1/4 way down here Apple - iPad - Make your iPad even better with accessories. talks about it.


----------



## Felix 222 (Mar 3, 2011)

google will serve you well


----------



## Felix 222 (Mar 3, 2011)

google will serve you well


----------

